# Wakemup Wild Litter at 4 weeks



## wakemup (Feb 6, 2011)

10-31-2011 001.MOV - YouTube


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Oh my God, they are so cute. I just love them all. Those cute little tails, and faces, and... I could go on and on.


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

What little cuties! All are the same color & if it wasn't for their collars I don't know how you would tell them apart. Soooo cute and love all the little tails just a-wagging.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

They do look identical to me!! They are so cute! Thanks for making me smile so early this morning!!


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Awww very sweet! Nice way to start my morning.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Thanks for sharing, it makes a wonderful way to start the day. 
And they are gorgeous!!!!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Nothin like PUPPIE breath in the morning...thanks!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Super cute little puppers.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Are they living outside? All your videos seem to be with them outside. At 4 weeks old are they weaned already?


----------



## jimla (Oct 9, 2008)

Love all those furballs!


----------



## wakemup (Feb 6, 2011)

mylissyk said:


> Are they living outside? All your videos seem to be with them outside. At 4 weeks old are they weaned already?


 They are outside (weather permitting) during the day as much as possible with the beautiful fall weather we are having. Inside at night in two xpens (and on laps, and supervised in main living area) since they have outgrown the whelping box! They are eating kibble (soaked to soften it) four times a day, and still nursing mom for a bit after each meal, and at night.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

It was so cute watch them all toddle out of the dog house.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

They're so beautiful and adorable, what I wouldn't give to be right smack dab in the middle of them.


----------

